# Slide: Horst-Link Lagerschraube



## nf805 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon-Support,

ich habe bereits letztes Jahr bei meinem Slide (gekauft Ende 2009) während der Fart die zweiteilige Schraube, die im HorstLink-Lager sitzt verloren, da sie sich wohl gelockert hat.
Da ich das Rad (mittlerweile muß ich sagen: LEIDER) nicht beim bike-discount Versand, sondern im Ladengeschäft in Bonn gekauft habe, ist es mir bisher nicht gelungen, ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen, da:
- die Radon-Hotline sich nicht zuständig fühlt, da ich es ja im Laden gekauft habe
- das Ladengeschäft telefonisch kaum zu erreichen ist (da gibt's hier nen eigenen Thread zu
- dreimal ist es mir bisher doch gelungen, jemanden telefonisch zu erreichen:
1.Mal: Schicken wir nicht zu, ich soll vorbeikommen (ich wohne in Karlsruhe!)
2.Mal: Die Schrauben haben wir gerade nicht vorrätig, aber der Herr Probst kommt die Tage sowieso mal vorbei und bringt vielleicht welche mit, ich soll wieder anrufen .
3.Mal: Klar, schicken wir zu. -> es kam nie was an.

Auf Email reagieren die Leute da auch generell nicht.


So habe ich das im Laufe des Jahres 2010 alle paar Wochen/Monate mal versucht, bis ich es dann aufgegeben habe und seitdem mit einer Bastellösung fahre.
Die ist mir kürzlich aber rausgeflogen, so dass mir das Thema wieder aktuell ist und ich mal hier mein Glück versuchen will:

Wie komme ich an das Ersatzteil?

Meiner Meinung nach, war das ursprünglich ja sogar ein Fall für die Gewährleistung, mittlerweile bin ich aber schon zufrieden, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Lager/Schraubensatz für 50 Euro kaufen muss oder bis nach Bonn fahren muss.

Übrigens: Einem Kumpel, der das gleich Modell hat, ist das auch ein paar Monate nach Kauf passiert. Er hat es nach zähen Verhandlungen tatsächlich geschickt bekommen ... ich weiß nicht, was er dafür tun musste 


 Viele Grüße,
nf805


----------



## donprogrammo (13. Oktober 2011)

Dafür musste er vermutlich nur einen der wenigen Leute erwischen die sich verantwortlich fühlen und sich um Kunden kümmern.
Letztes Jahr war ich auch fast 3 Monate auf der Suche nach ner Schraube für mein Slide. Ich war mindestens 2 mal die Woche da, ohne Erfolg. 3 Tage vor 24h Rad am Ring habe ich endlich den richtigen getroffen und hatte nach 3 Minuten eine in der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (13. Oktober 2011)

nf805 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Support,
> 
> ich habe bereits letztes Jahr bei meinem Slide (gekauft Ende 2009) während der Fart die zweiteilige Schraube, die im HorstLink-Lager sitzt verloren, da sie sich wohl gelockert hat.
> Da ich das Rad (mittlerweile muß ich sagen: LEIDER) nicht beim bike-discount Versand, sondern im Ladengeschäft in Bonn gekauft habe, ist es mir bisher nicht gelungen, ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen, da:
> ...



Hatte  gerade das selbe Prob. mit der Schraube ,habe bei H&S angerufen,erst nein dann doch,zwei Tage später hatte ich das Teil ohne Kosten.Noch ein Tipp,bei Cube sind die gleichen Buchsen verbaut,habe selber ein XMS und sie sind identisch.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## nf805 (14. Oktober 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Hatte  gerade das selbe Prob. mit der Schraube ,habe bei H&S angerufen,erst nein dann doch,zwei Tage später hatte ich das Teil ohne Kosten.Noch ein Tipp,bei Cube sind die gleichen Buchsen verbaut,habe selber ein XMS und sie sind identisch.



Dann hattest Du aber sicher auch Dein Rad bei H&S Versand gekauft?
Dann geht das easy, aber wehe, man kauft es im Ladengeschäft ...

Danke für den Tip mit Cube, werde mal schauen, ob ich da was bekomme. 

Gruß,
nf805


----------

